# Mixing Shimano and SRAM drive train on Road Bike?



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is the present set-up on my 2002 model year road bike. I am going to have to spend some money on this to get the shifting back to where it should be. I have a 9 speed Road Bike with a triple Shimano Ultregra crank. The middle cog is used the most, and it the noisiest. I have a Rear Shimano 105 derailleur and the cassette on the back is a Shimano 12-25 that is probably worn and needs replaced with a new chain. The chain I have is a SRAM 9 speed with the quick master link. I want to stay with something that has the power link- so Shimano chain (unless I purchase some other brand master link) is out. I am thinking of going with the following:
New Shimano SG 42 chain ring in the middle up front. A SRAM PC-951 or maybe PC-971 chain (any big difference between these in life or reliability???) and a SRAM 12-26 rear cassette. 

So any reason that the parts should not be mixed?


----------



## 29ernb (May 8, 2012)

it is best to use a cassette that matches the rear derailleur. sram rear derailleur, sram cassette. for years i have been using shimano crankset and sram rear derailleur/cassette. seems like i have less problems with sram then shimano for derailleur/cassette. i also switched to a kmc x9.93 chain which i very happy with. it is cheaper, more reliable and has the quick master link called (the missing link)
http://www.kmcchain.us/kmcproduct.asp?pid=4814&bsid=32&ssid=585


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sram cassettes and chains work with Shimano systems and vice versa. Shimano cassettes and chains are often quieter than Sram ones.

I use kmc chains with Shimano and Sram, and they work well.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

29ernb said:


> it is best to use a cassette that matches the rear derailleur. sram rear derailleur, sram cassette.


Not true. Levers and derailleurs have to match of course, but beyond that any combination (properly adjusted) will work together just fine.

Were I you, I'd get a KMC chain (quick link, quiet, shifts well), a Shimano ring (to match the others) and whatever cassette was cheapest. I am not a fan of SRAM chains... others seem to shift better, and I've had several broken PC-1s.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I run a Shimano cassette with my SRAM Rival drivetrain. Perfect shifting. With Shimano chain, SRAM chains just seem to break all the time!


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

Lots of votes for KMC chains. I'll ask if the local shop have them in stock. If not sure they could order one with the rest of the items I'll need. I do not need this stuff tomorrow or anything, just soon. I think I'll stay with Shimano for the chain ring, SRAM 12-26 for the cassette, and a KMC chain if savings is possible.

For all that commented on the KMC chains- what is your average miles on 1 before replacement?


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I use a shimano cassette with my sram force derailed and red shifters works better than a sram cassette and is quieter and smoother shifting


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

29ernb said:


> it is best to use a cassette that matches the rear derailleur. sram rear derailleur, sram cassette.


No way! SRAM derailleurs are not compatible with Shimano indexed road shifters.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Al1943 said:


> No way! SRAM derailleurs are not compatible with Shimano indexed road shifters.


Who said they were?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

29ernb said:


> it is best to use a cassette that matches the rear derailleur. sram rear derailleur, sram cassette. for years i have been using shimano crankset and sram rear derailleur/cassette. seems like i have less problems with sram then shimano for derailleur/cassette. i also switched to a kmc x9.93 chain which i very happy with. it is cheaper, more reliable and has the quick master link called (the missing link)
> KMC USA


I think my bikes are going to expode...

I have Shimano shifter/derailleur/crank/chaing rings, with a SRAM Cassette (and a KMC Chain)....

on my mountain bike.... SRAM Shifters, SRAM rear Derailleur, Shimano Cassette & front derailleur & KMC chain


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I used SRAM chains with a Shimano drivetrain for a long time on a mountain bike I was using mostly as a commuter. LBS convinced me that SRAM chains are more durable. I liked that I could take it off via the master link to clean it. Then one day I did an ugly shift on a steep incline, and the master link went flying off into the brush. After about 20 min of searching, I gave up and walked home. Lessons learned: 
1. Shimano drivetrains work best with Shimano chains. 
2. Pedal "reeeal gentle-like" if you wanna downshift on a steep uphill. 
3. Carry a chain tool in your tool kit
4. Don't rely on master links. 

As always, your results may vary.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

TiCoyote said:


> LBS convinced me that SRAM chains are more durable


I bought a SRAM fixie/SS chain for my fixie. Snapped within 250 miles. I now have a Diamondback chain that works much better . Quieter too.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

i've used a DA7800 cassette on a force drivetrain to great effect, with both shimano and SRAM chains.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think I've seen a single picture of a WorldTour bike that is SRAM Red equipped that ISN'T running a DA cassette. I have SRAM Red (and Force on another bike) and I run a DA chain and cassette on it. it is much quieter than the Red cassette and 4090 chain.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I don't think I've seen a single picture of a WorldTour bike that is SRAM Red equipped that ISN'T running a DA cassette. I have SRAM Red (and Force on another bike) and I run a DA chain and cassette on it. it is much quieter than the Red cassette and 4090 chain.


What? How about on Peter Sagan's bike


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> What? How about on Peter Sagan's bike


OK, let me qualify "Before SRAM redesigned the Red Cassette, I don't think..."


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Upon closer inspection of your image that looks like a DA cassette. See the little holes and cut outs? A cut out is clearly visible in the cog just above where the chain is intersecting the seat stay so I stand by my original statement.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Upon closer inspection of your image that looks like a DA cassette. See the little holes and cut outs? A cut out is clearly visible in the cog just above where the chain is intersecting the seat stay so I stand by my original statement.


Thats a 1070 cassette, it clearly isn't a 7900 cassette because the cogs are all the same finish, since the 4 largest cogs should be titanium


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Upon closer inspection of your image that looks like a DA cassette. See the little holes and cut outs? A cut out is clearly visible in the cog just above where the chain is intersecting the seat stay so I stand by my original statement.


you're still wrong. not many protour teams use the Red cassette, but they do use the PG1070 (Force level) cassette. helps get the underweight bikes up to 6.8kg. a couple of years ago a lot of SRAM teams did use Shimano chains. the cassette in that pic is definitely not Shimano.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Upon closer inspection of your image that looks like a DA cassette. See the little holes and cut outs? A cut out is clearly visible in the cog just above where the chain is intersecting the seat stay so I stand by my original statement.


That's the new SRAM RED cassette.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

deviousalex said:


> That's the new SRAM RED cassette.


No, it isn't. It is a 1070 cassette


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> No, it isn't. It is a 1070 cassette


Your're right, I stand corrected.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

deviousalex said:


> That's the new SRAM RED cassette.


nope, but you did get the SRAM part right. it's a 1070.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

dookie said:


> Not true. Levers and derailleurs have to match of course, but beyond that any combination (properly adjusted) will work together just fine.
> 
> Were I you, I'd get a KMC chain (quick link, quiet, shifts well), a Shimano ring (to match the others) and whatever cassette was cheapest. I am not a fan of SRAM chains... others seem to shift better, and I've had several broken PC-1s.



Yes, shifter and rear derailleur have to match in this case, sram/sram shimano/shimano, but front derailleur does not. 

+100 on KMC chains!


----------

